
Ask HN: [Help] How do I become under performer to a decent developer? - aryamaan
In my last job- which lasted for 2 years (it was also my first job)- I was given &quot;needs improvement&quot; rating. After that, I changed my job.<p>In my current job (it has been 1 year), my first 6 months have been fairly productive, though I have been alluded to pace up. Last few months have been rather slower productivity wise.<p>I find it hard to concentrate (though I am technically capable of completing the given task, or to reach the answers&#x2F;solutions when I don&#x27;t know them at first) and miss my deadlines. I don&#x27;t feel much motivated to work (though, I always intend to perform better and be a better developer).<p>As much I would like to blame my depression for it, I know that isn&#x27;t the cause. I also feel inferior because of missing my deadlines and lagging behind.<p>Has this happened to you? Is there a way out- did you become from &quot;bad hire&quot; to &quot;valuable asset&quot; to the company?
======
usernamebias
One word. Relentless. That is how you make and stay in this business. I am
relentless so that I can look at yesterday's code and giggle at what a fool I
was.

I've hit several plateaus in my history -- mostly around the time I feel
comfortable with something. Thats my sign that I need to learn something new.

You're going to be called a lot of things when you start out, Its all about
how you take it. To this day, After ~7 tech jobs, countless "needs
improvement", 2 companies founded, and about 1.4M in VC funding --- I still
feel like a damn rookie.

~~~
aryamaan
I know there is relentlessness in me. I am always trying (or actually thinking
about) to be a better developer but my action fails to show my intentions. And
I end up wherever I am in a worse situation

------
Kinnard
Do you run? I'd run every day if I were you. You may think this is tangential.
Try it and you'll be back here to thank me.

Also, if you suspect you might be depressed you should talk to a
therapist/professional/clinician. There's no shame in taking care of yourself.

~~~
aryamaan
Yes, I do run. I started it 4 weeks back.

I felt depressive a couple of weeks back for 2-3 weeks. Now, I feel better but
I will still consult a doctor.

Thanks for your input.

